# Therian Nation Educational Youtube Channel



## Wolf_Daughter (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey. I just thought this might be a good place to share a project that I've been working on for a few months. A lot of time and research goes into the episodes. The information and scripts are also peer-reviewed by long-time members of the Therian community. Presentation is mature and professional. Quality could be improved, but I have some plans in the works. Thanks for checking it out. 

www.youtube.com: Therian Nation


----------

